# monitor test mode



## pondman (May 23, 2005)

our friend had a power outage and now there HP f2150 monitor goes into a test mode and flashes bright colored screens insted of going into screen saver mode. I have not been able to find out how get this to change.
any ideas ???
Thanks


----------



## Nevada (Sep 9, 2004)

Did you try going into the monitor configuration menu? There should be a "menu" button on the monitor.


----------



## pondman (May 23, 2005)

I gess I fixed it. I changed screen saver and it accepted it. wow that seems to be the way it always gets fixed. I have to back into the answer. Thanks anyway and have a good day...


----------



## Gary in ohio (May 11, 2002)

Most likely what happen is the screen saver software was shutting down the video to the monitor and it went into no video mode. When you changed screen savers it never looses video and goes blank.


----------

